# Let the new build begin



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Picked up a stripped lower DPMS! Just in time for the gun show. Hope by the time Monday morning rolls around to be close to finishing number 2!


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Post a pic when your done, LOVE black evil looking rifles, 

My new build this past November.
DPMS Lower,
5.56mm.
S.S. flutted barrel W/Flash Supp.,
all upper from Model #1 sales,
Scope w/ bullet Comp.,
Custom adjustable trigger, (sweet)
Sierra Match for Competition,
Nosler for the varmits.
Varget powder for both loads,

Fed by a Dillon 550b press.

Having 1 other lower & 2 uppers I decided to build this rifle as a dedicated 'Varmit gitter ' & Target Shooter. 
No blasting away with this one,

Locally I'm limited to a 200yd. range & with handloads this is a TACK DRIVER. This past november in Missouri I set up on a 300yd. range & as long as I did my part this rifle did what was' EXPECTED OF IT.' What a THRILL to shoot. 

IMO; "A BLACK EVIL RIFLE EVEN SINISTER LOOKING."


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Im planning on going to the show tomorrow..got to work today, I hope its not as crazy as what I have heard about previous shows around.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I was going to go to the show this morning also but decided I better not. I just ordered a Dan Wesson Bobtail and I am Broke!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Orlando said:


> and I am Broke!!


That's why I'm here in front of the computer instead of walking the tables too. 


BC.... looks like your going to have to show us some pics when you get back!


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Howdy BC, Ugh are you going to pop a few squirrels with that?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Heading back tomorrow to close a deal on the rest of the needed items. So hope to start putting her together this week. And YES I will be using her for some tree rats!! If any one would like to get together to throw some rounds, maybe we could meet at Deercreek and see what kind of strings we can put together, even if you don't own a big ole black evil gun, pick up some 223 rounds and come out to shoot your choice. Hope to show a few more items tomorrow. Todays find:
Set of some knock around front guards
Complete Lower parts kit
Set of Upper handle scope rings
Complete A2 stock with Spring and Buffer
Pistol grip with lower parts kit
The most important thing (not pictured) is the
"Gun Digest Book of the AR15" which contains
the much needed Ballistics charts for all the rounds
I can throw down the 1:7 barrel!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

why did you go with a 1:7 for a 223?

what bullets do you plan on using?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Glad I'm not trying to build anything right now. Last time at a show they were selling $50.00 lower parts kits for $95.00 I'm done until the buying frenzy is over


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

littleking said:


> why did you go with a 1:7 for a 223?
> 
> what bullets do you plan on using?


 
I am going to start at 75's and work my way down from there. The goal is 800 yards.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

HERE IS WHAT WE STARTED OFF WITH TODAY FROM THE SHOW









THEN YOU ADD WHAT I SCORED ON SAT.









NOW TOSS IN WHAT I RAN ACROSS THE OTHER DAY









ADD MOST OF ALL OF THAT, LITTLE BIT-LITTLE THERE AND YOU GET


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

[/QUOTE]


* How EVIL looking, & yet makes one DROOL? [/B]*


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

BigChessie said:


> I am going to start at 75's and work my way down from there. The goal is 800 yards.



i would stick to bullets in the 55 to 77 grain range, 800yds should be easy. let me know when you find an 800yd range tough.

the longest i've found is 600yds in johnstown.

which bullets are you going to use? berger? nosler? hornady?

good luck finding 7.5 primers... tough to find with the war going on


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I seen a guy who had a whole table full of uppers at the show yesterday is that where you got your upper??? I was tempted to buy a stripped lower myself yesterday, seen a guy who had DPMS and CMMG at what seemed like fair prices wise considering everything going on, on the whole though the show didnt impress me.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Looks sweet Chessie!!! Let me know when you are shooting down this way. Would love to see them. Been thinking of a build myself but totaly new to AR's. I've recently gained access to a private 1,000 yd range. I'll be hitting it up quite a bit this summer. I"ll see what I can do about more access?!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

littleking said:


> i would stick to bullets in the 55 to 77 grain range, 800yds should be easy. let me know when you find an 800yd range tough.
> 
> the longest i've found is 600yds in johnstown.
> 
> ...


As of right now I have 3 places to shoot over 1000 yards, working on another place that will allow guests, gets kinda boring shooting alone.
I am trying to pick up a little of any ammo I can run across until I start loading. I am up in the air what to really use until the weather allows me to shoot some strings at distance. I am only going by what others are shooting and their results, which is not really that reliable.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Smallmouth and Dakota pms inbound


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

FOREVER CHANGING


----------

